# Strange sound: grunting or gurgling...



## Yojiki (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello to everyone..

We've adopted a pygmy african hedgehog one week ago, and probably i'm getting too nervous, but: I've noticed that when he smells something or just fidgets in his cuddlebag, he makes some smll noises which sound like grunting of a very small pig or like growling in the human stomach when one is really hungry. or probably like a cat purr
what does that mean? 0.0

when he sleeps or runs in the wheel or eats - there are no such sounds.


----------



## er111a (Mar 4, 2014)

Mine does that as well it is perfectly normal I believe. I take it as more as a caution sound that they are a little bit nervous.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

They can make little grunting noises when then are burrowing or investigation new surroundings. 
If its more like a hissing and grunting noise then they are likely scared or annoyed. 
Neither are anything to worry about. Hedgies make all sorts of cute and weird noises- sometimes they even snore!


----------



## Yojiki (Jun 8, 2014)

er111a said:


> Mine does that as well it is perfectly normal I believe. I take it as more as a caution sound that they are a little bit nervous.


thank you!
ours is a bit nervous, really, but it's only a week that he's in a new home..


----------



## Yojiki (Jun 8, 2014)

Melanie G. said:


> They can make little grunting noises when then are burrowing or investigation new surroundings.
> If its more like a hissing and grunting noise then they are likely scared or annoyed.
> Neither are anything to worry about. Hedgies make all sorts of cute and weird noises- sometimes they even snore!


thank you ) sounds really cute but a bit strange )
never heard our ssnore ... it must be really weird) 
offtopic^ my cat snores, makes sounds like a muffled woman's cries. when i first heard it, n the night, i thought i'll turn grey-haired from terror )


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

If it sounds kinda like what it sounds like when you try to click your toungue with your mouth closed, it is probably a happy, content sound. They often do it when they are feeling comfortable.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

It's hilarious when they snore. I love it when one of my hedgies takes a nap on my lap and starts snoring.


----------

